
All of mugshots.com's alleged co-owners arrested on extortion - FollowSteph3
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/all-of-mugshots-coms-alleged-co-owners-arrested-on-extortion-charges/
======
Quequau
This is hardly surprising but at the same time I can't help but feel that it's
what the vindictive misanthropes who wrote the laws that these men exploited
intended.

